

Annual PwC Report on "Global Entertainment & Media Outlook" Released - corin_
http://www.pwc.com/gx/en/press-room/2010/E-and-M-players-seek-new-roles-digital-value-chain.jhtml

======
corin_
Obviously for the full report you need to pay, but in the press release itself
(as linked) there are a number of interesting snippets from the report.

